# St. Lukes Hospital, Huddersfield. feb 2013



## Judderman62 (Feb 25, 2013)

It was decided to relocate services in 2007 and by 2010 this hospital had closed.

The place is utterly fubar. The land pirates and ferral youth have left no millimeter
of this place undamaged. It really isn't worth a visit anymore.

Pics taken over two visits (yes I know) - first with Sonyes and NYX and the re-visit
with Zero81. First visit was without tripod so hand held and high ISO - images thus
are suitably crap.

























































now into the boiler room, which I did like.













































​


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2013)

Your right its wrecked.but great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice work mate i had a good day out here last year


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 26, 2013)

Great photos, still some good bits left to see.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 26, 2013)

Trashed, but you've proved there's still some quality shots to be had! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks peeps


----------



## mookster (Feb 26, 2013)

A mess but I hope they find a good use for that main building, looks sound externally.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 26, 2013)

From the outside looks like a fantastic, beautiful building, shame its so trashed inside. Some fab shots though nonetheless. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sadly it is to be demo'd... I'm presuming that includes the nice old building


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 26, 2013)

I was under the impression that the admin block/former workhouse was listed! But attempts to list it in 1995 and 2009 both failed  and the NHS bosses say it is of "very little historical interest" Each to their own I say.

I believe their intention has always been to demolish the site! That's why they have let it fall into the state it's in now. How very bleeding cynical can you get. It's sad enough to see it slowly succumb to the elements.

I for one will be venting my anger to the authorities when this beautiful building ends up as rubble to make way for more cardboard fucking boxes  Yeah... yeah... yeah... There's a housing shortage and all that crap. Keep demolishing buildings like this, and there will be a shortage of historical sites  

Rant over.

..............

The boiler house is the best part now mate. You have got some really nice images there


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 26, 2013)

They've done a real job on it haven't they. Damn sad really.


----------



## sonyes (Feb 26, 2013)

You've got a great set there bud, I was telling some people about the state of this place just the other day, and mentioned you had made another visit, and to expect a report soon.  

You've managed to make it look a hell of a lot better than it actually was, and glad to see you got into the hall


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice set of shots there matey, cheers for giving in to my 'can we go...please...i know its fooked, but i still want to see the place' nagging over the past few weeks and going back for a 2nd time (least you got to see how sh1t and soulless the workhouse bit is this time). 



Silent Hill said:


> I was under the impression that the admin block/former workhouse was listed! But attempts to list it in 1995 and 2009 both failed  and the NHS bosses say it is of "very little historical interest" Each to their own I say.
> 
> I believe their intention has always been to demolish the site! That's why they have let it fall into the state it's in now. How very bleeding cynical can you get. It's sad enough to see it slowly succumb to the elements.
> 
> ...



^^ Very bloody true too! ^^


----------



## robbie1003 (Feb 26, 2013)

i have been thinking of going for ages as i was born there, i drive past most days but puts me off seeing in its poor state. breaks my heart wot some can and will do to these places.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 26, 2013)

sonyes said:


> You've got a great set there bud, I was telling some people about the state of this place just the other day, and mentioned you had made another visit, and to expect a report soon.
> 
> You've managed to make it look a hell of a lot better than it actually was, and glad to see you got into the hall



cheers matey - yeah I was glad we got in the hall - easy, peasy too - and you were right about the old building - we spent about 3 mins in there before deciding it was carp and getting out.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 26, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Nice set of shots there matey, cheers for giving in to my 'can we go...please...i know its fooked, but i still want to see the place' nagging over the past few weeks and going back for a 2nd time (least you got to see how sh1t and soulless the workhouse bit is this time).
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Very bloody true too! ^^



ha ha you're welcome sir - I am glad we got to see the boiler room , though it seems we missed a morgue !!!! Third visit ??? ... No I think not


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 26, 2013)

A MORGUE...please say you are joking!

Need more morgues in my life!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 26, 2013)

sadly not joking - not sure what state it is in but have seen in another report a morgue


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 26, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> sadly not joking - not sure what state it is in but have seen in another report a morgue



Cries.....:'(


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 26, 2013)

Are these still standing mate.......


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 26, 2013)

not sure we ran out of time before we could check the smaller buildings


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 26, 2013)

Just found the planning app for demo 

http://www2.kirklees.gov.uk/business/planning/application_search/detail.aspx?id=2013/90248


----------



## demon-pap (Mar 4, 2013)

keep meaning to have a trip here, is there any theatre or morgue here?


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

i had a trip other day but couldnt see any easy access but deffo gonna try again


----------



## demon-pap (Mar 4, 2013)

Think im gonna take a trip as its so close anyway regardless of how rubbish it may be, is there any seccs still on the site?


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 5, 2013)

demon-pap said:


> is there any seccs still on the site?



We saw a cat...he was not too bothered though.


----------

